# Ιδιωματικές εκφράσεις με κύρια ονόματα



## nickel (Jan 27, 2012)

Αφορμή η Βασίλω, σκέφτηκα ότι θα άξιζε μια συλλογή με ιδιωματικές εκφράσεις οι οποίες περιέχουν κάποιο κύριο όνομα (ανθρωπωνύμιο, τοπωνύμιο κ.λπ.) που δεν μπορεί να μεταφραστεί. Για παράδειγμα, στο «Όπου γάμος και χαρά η Βασίλω πρώτη» δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεις τη Βασίλω σε αντίστοιχες εκφράσεις των άλλων γλωσσών. Ούτε την Κούλουρη του ιδιωματισμού «πήγε η καρδιά μου στην Κούλουρη». Από την άλλη μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι πιο διεθνείς οι εκφράσεις «το μήλο του Αδάμ» (Adam’s apple) ή «Όλοι οι δρόμοι οδηγούν στη Ρώμη» (All roads lead to Rome). Μάζεψα λίγες αγγλικές εκφράσεις με κυριωνύμια που δεν μπορούν να μεταφραστούν κυριολεκτικά και είμαι περίεργος να δω πόσες θα μαζέψουμε στα ελληνικά. Μόνο οι 45 Γιάννηδες να καταθέσουν τη γνώση τους...

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
Every Tom, Dick and Harry
The victim was a John Doe / a Jane Doe.
He raised Cain.
It’s the real McCoy.
Trying to keep up with the Joneses.
It’s a Hobson’s choice.
Before you could say Jack Robinson.
They flew the Jolly Roger.
a peeping Tom

Carrying coals to Newcastle.
We have been living on Easy Street.
the Big Apple
It’s all Greek to me. / It’s double Dutch.
She was dressed in her Sunday best.
a month of Sundays


----------



## Elsa (Jan 27, 2012)

Του Κουτρούλη ο γάμος 
Στο γάμο του Καραγκιόζη
Τα κουμπιά της Αλέξαινας
Το μ**νί της Χάιδως
Όλα τα 'χε η Μαριορή (ο φερετζές της έλειπε)


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2012)

Elsa said:


> [...] Το μ**νί της Χάιδως



Ανισοβαρές χωρίς την αρχή του η οποία περιλαμβάνει δύο πολύ βασικά στοιχεία: Τ' @@ του Καράμπελα. :inno:


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2012)

Γιάννης:

Σαρανταπέδε Γιάννηδες ενός κοκκόρου γνώση
Σπίτι χωρίς Γιάννη, προκοπή δεν κάνει
Πότε ο Γιάννης δεν μπορεί, πότε ο κώλος του πονεί
Άλλη γιο δεν έχει κάνει, μόνο η Μαριώ το Γιάννη
Όχι Γιάννης, Γιαννάκης
Φοβάται ο Γιάννης το θεριό, και το θεριό το Γιάννη
Γιάννης κερνάει, Γιάννης πίνει
Τι είχες Γιάννη μ', τι είχα πάντα
Τι κάνεις Γιάννη; Κουκιά σπέρνω.
Να σε κάψω Γιάννη, να σ' αλείψω μέλι.
Ακόμα δεν τον είδαμε, Γιάννη τον εβγάλαμε.
Γιώργος

Όπου Γιώργος και μάλαμα
Μαρία

Και η κουτσή Μαρία
Τα ίδια Παντελάκη μου, τα ίδια Παντελή μου.

Και ένα αλλοδαπό: χέστηκε η Φατμέ μες στο γενί τζαμί


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2012)

Πού πας, ρε Καραμήτρο;
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/pou_pas_re_Karamitro;_11424

έγινε Πουλόπουλος
Στο slang.gr με πεζό αρχικό


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2012)

Χοσέ/Χωσέ:

Η μάνα του Χωσέ δεν έκλαψε ποτέ. Χρηματιστηριακή σλανγκ http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/Xose___Xose_2834 (λήμμα 2)


----------



## sarant (Jan 27, 2012)

Τον έπιασαν Κώτσο (αν και μερικοί γράφουν κότσο)
Και παπάς έγινες Κώστα; Έτσι τάφερε η κατάρα,
Όσον καιρό θερίζαμε, Βασίλη κυρ Βασίλη, και σαν αποθερίσαμε «Ποιος είσαι, βρε κασίδη;»
Τρέχα γύρευε και Νικολό καρτέρει
Άλλαξε ο Μανωλιός κι έβαλε τα ρούχα αλλιώς
Χέσε μέσα Πολυχρόνη που δεν γίναμε ευζώνοι
Όπως του φανεί του λωλοΣτεφανή
Με λένε Ρίζο κι όπως θέλω τα γυρίζω
Χρωστάει της Μιχαλούς
Χωστά χωστά τον έκαμε ο Μιχελής το γάμο, γιατί ήταν λίγα τα ψωμιά και το χωριό μεγάλο.
Ο Γρηγόρης εγρηγόρει κι ο Μελέτης εμελέτα, κι ο Γρηγόρης τηνε πήρε του Μελέτη τη γυναίκα.
Αγάπα η Μάρω το χορό και βρήκε άντρα ζουρνατζή.
Κάνει την οσία Μαρία.
Άλλο πράμα οι τουπαμάρος, άλλο το μ* της Μάρως
Τα κουμπιά της Αλέξαινας
Τα νέα της Αλεξάντρας
Ποιος Θανάσης;
Ο Μανώλης με τα λόγια χτίζει ανώγια και κατώγια
Το άλλο τόφαγε η Μαγδάλω, με το στόμα το μεγάλο

Τα βρήκα εδώ, στα σχόλια έχει κι άλλα:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/04/18/giannides/


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2012)

sarant said:


> Ποιος Θανάσης;


Τώωωρα ο Θανάσης, _μην τον είδατε τον Παναή!_ ;)


----------



## Elsa (Jan 27, 2012)

Έγινε Λούης
Τρέχει σαν τον Βέγγο
Ποιος Φούφουτος; (εντάξει, δεν είναι αληθινό κύριο όνομα, αλλά άντε μετάφρασέ το!)


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 28, 2012)

Where MacGregor sits is the head of the table
Old Nick (=Satan)
His John Hancock (signature)
Tom Fool
Every Jack has his Jill
Jack and Jill went up the hill / with each a buck and a quarter / Jill came down with two-fifty, the f***ing whore...

Εάν δεν πάει το βουνό στον Μωάμεθ, πάει ο Μωάμεθ στο βουνό.
και, στο πνεύμα της Έλσας και του Δαιμάνου,
"Δε μας χ*** ρε Νταλάρα!"


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2012)

Από το νήμα όπου μας έστειλε ο καλός μου ο συνονόματος, φέρνω κι άλλα που μου άρεσαν στη συγκομιδή:

Κατά το μαστρο-Γιάννη και τα κοπέλια του.
Δεν είναι κάθε μέρα τ’ Άι-Γιαννιού.
Γιάννης πήγε, Γιάννης ήρθε.
Κάμε, Γιάννη, τη δουλειά σου κι ύστερα ’μαι πάλι θεια σου.
Τα καλά του Γιάννη θέλουν, μα το Γιάννη δεν τον θέλουν.
Απ’ το ολότελα, καλή κι η Παναγιώταινα.
Κλαύ’ τα, Χαράλαμπε. (Κλάφ’ τα, Xαράλαμπε.)
Αν σ’ αρέσει, μπαρμπα-Λάμπρο, ξαναπέρνα από την Άνδρο.
Βρήκε ο Φίλιππος τον Ναθαναήλ.
Αλλού με τρίβεις, Δέσποινα, κι αλλού εγώ πονάω.
Εχέστηκε ο Πολύδωρος που ’ναι στα πόδια γρήγορος.
Κουτσοί, στραβοί, στον Άγιο Παντελεήμονα.
Θα γίνει της Πόπης.

Λέω να αποφύγουμε για τώρα τις παροιμίες με μήνες και μέρες της εβδομάδας, π.χ.
Ζήσε, Μάη μου, να φας τριφύλλι.

Γέλασα πολύ εκεί με τη στιχομυθία:
— Τα του Καράμπελα και το της Χάιδως, πιάνονται;
— Όχι. Αλλά τ’ α@@δια του Καράμπελα και το μ@@νί της Χάιδως πιάνονται!

Πρώτη φορά είδα το παρακάτω κρητικό:
Απού ’χει σερνικό παιδί και δεν το βγάλει Νίκο, κάλλιο να ανέβει στα βουνά να παίζει τον περδίκο.

Αριστουργηματικό αναποδογύρισμα, που δεν ξέρω αν ήταν ηθελημένο:
Αν δεν πάει ο Μωάμεθ στο βουνό, πάει το βουνό στον Μωάμεθ.

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ μερικά:

Είσαι μεγάλη Κατίνα.
ψευτοθόδωρος
Είδε το Χριστό φαντάρο.
Κατεβάζω Xριστούς και Παναγίες.
Όλοι με την Πύλαρο. (Γιατί τόσο λίγα τα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο;)
Έγινε Τούρκος.
στην εξορία του Αδάμ

Μερικά γεωγραφικά:
Γίναμε Σόδομα και Γόμορρα.
Από την Πόλη έρχομαι και στην κορφή κανέλα.
Τι Λωζάννη, τι Κοζάνη!
Έχει μπάρμπα στην Κορώνη.

Άλλα (να πάρουμε ιδέες και από το νήμα Από το κύριο όνομα στο ουσιαστικό):
η Ψωροκώσταινα
ο Καραμουρτζούνης (Πάει, ξεχάστηκε αυτός.)
Τόφαλος
Μασίστας
Μέγαιρα
παραμύθια της Χαλιμάς (η Χαλιμά είναι ελληνικής επινόησης)
Αλλά και το κέρας της Αμάλθειας το λένε _cornucopia_ και _horn of plenty_. Δεν είδα κανέναν να μιλάει για την κατσίκα.


Σκεφτόμουν να φτιάξουμε και τις αγγλικές αντίστοιχες. Σιγά σιγά, γιατί παραψήλωσε ο πήχης.


----------



## Philip (Jan 29, 2012)

Jack-the-Lad
Johnny-come-lately
a proper Charlie


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 30, 2012)

Τι κάνεις Γιάννη; Κουκιά σπέρνω!
Πότε ο Γιάννης δεν μπορεί, πότε ο κ***ς του πονεί. (νομίζω πως αυτά δεν μπήκαν) 

Ο μπαρμπα-Μπίλιος και ο μπαρμπα-Μαθιός στα παιδικά τραγούδια. 

Μερικά πιο πρόσφατα και πολιτικά: 

Αν το κάνεις αυτό θα σε στείλουν στη Σιβηρία/στη Γυάρο/στη Μακρόνησο ή στον Έβρο (αν είσαι φαντάρος).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 30, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Τι κάνεις Γιάννη; Κουκιά σπέρνω!
> Πότε ο Γιάννης δεν μπορεί, πότε ο κ***ς του πονεί. (νομίζω πως αυτά δεν μπήκαν)
> [...]





Palavra said:


> [...]
> Πότε ο Γιάννης δεν μπορεί, πότε ο κώλος του πονεί
> [...]
> Τι κάνεις Γιάννη; Κουκιά σπέρνω.
> [...]


:twit:




azimuthios said:


> Αν το κάνεις αυτό θα σε στείλουν [...] στον Έβρο (αν είσαι φαντάρος).


Εγώ αυτό το ξέρω «πινέζα» :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 30, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ αυτό το ξέρω «πινέζα» :)


Για την ακρίβεια, «στη μύτη της πινέζας» (απ' όπου, υποτίθεται, κρέμεται ο χάρτης της Ελλάδας).


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 30, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, Παλ, τα προσπέρασα μάλλον. Ήταν τόσα πολλά! 

Και στην πινέζα το λένε και στον Έβρο, όπου κατά παράδοση βρίσκεται η πινέζα... :)


----------

